# Post photos of your rooms!



## Ćerulean

mcgooglian said:


> I would post pictures but it'd probably scare the Js away.


Try me :laughing:


----------



## mcgooglian

Res said:


> Try me :laughing:


I'll have to find my camera then it's on.:tongue:


----------



## snail

I'm living in a room that is mostly used for storage, so it is full of boxes and junk that I didn't put there. A picture of it would reveal very little about me. For pictures of how I would choose to keep my room given appropriate space and freedom, please refer to the other thread on this topic.


----------



## Kokos

knght990 said:


> i know its messy. It makes me nuts. I dont usually have the time to clean it. I live at work and its laundry day.


I was actually saying the contrary, it's a tidy room in my point of view :tongue:


----------



## WickedQueen

mcgooglian said:


> I would post pictures but it'd probably scare the Js away.


Thank you so much for not posting the pictures. I really appreciate that.


----------



## thewindlistens

You guys have nothing on my room. Nothing, not even the worst mess posted here. I'm not at home at the moment, won't be for a few weeks, so I can't post photos now.


----------



## snail

Is that a challenge?


----------



## skycloud86

The four corners of my room (going clockwise) - 

My bookcase, which has about 70% of my books on and all my DVDs and video games. There's actually another two shelves which got cut off -










My television and computer (and my xbox360 which is under the table). The outside is clean, but the drawers are full of crap - 










My computer table, complete with my lunch and bottle of water - 










My bed, or the top part of it -


----------



## TreeBob

knght99, space balls :laughing:


----------



## knght990

"I'm surrounded by...." can i say that here?
NM
He's gone plaid!


----------



## de l'eau salée

Here's an abstract picture of a part of my room. As you can tell, I am a _very_ neat person.


----------



## pianopraze

Silhouetree said:


> Here's an abstract picture of a part of my room. As you can tell, I am a _very_ neat person.


You look like an alien abducting yourself!
:laughing:


----------



## de l'eau salée

pianopraze said:


> You look like an alien abducting yourself!
> :laughing:


Haha, sweet! Aliens are awesome.
I was playing with a flashlight and the long exposure on my camera...so much fun .


----------



## pianopraze

I'm debating between a mac laptop and a 1k+ camera for my first purchase after I finish getting out of debt this year... I really want a good camera.


----------



## de l'eau salée

pianopraze said:


> I'm debating between a mac laptop and a 1k+ camera for my first purchase after I finish getting out of debt this year... I really want a good camera.


Hmm, that's a tough choice! I have a Mac Laptop and I really love it, especially since I can sit in bed or on my comfy chair and use it. ...But a camera would be a great choice if you're into photography. Your computer would always work for...computer stuff, but with a better camera, lots of different photographic opportunities open up for you.


----------



## pianopraze

Silhouetree said:


> Hmm, that's a tough choice! I have a Mac Laptop and I really love it, especially since I can sit in bed or on my comfy chair and use it. ...But a camera would be a great choice if you're into photography. Your computer would always work for...computer stuff, but with a better camera, lots of different photographic opportunities open up for you.


I spent hours in Hawaii trying to make my 300$ camera act like a 2k$ camera... very frustrating


----------



## de l'eau salée

pianopraze said:


> I spent hours in Hawaii trying to make my 300$ camera act like a 2k$ camera... very frustrating


I know exactly what you mean! There's nothing quite like beautiful pictures from a nice camera.


----------



## Nightriser

^I will be a nerd and point out that that calendar is from the American Physical Society. I have another one on my door, both with awesome physics pictures. 









^Books sprawled across my floor. You can see that there's a neat little path for me to access my bed through the carpet of books. My clarinet is in the bottom right corner and laptop in the center. 









^The main feature. In addition to the books, there's a world globe, atomic clock, ashtray with the Mayan calendar pattern, painting I did in 11th grade for French, calligraphy sets, a toy cat I was given in third grade, and some hat my aunt brought back from Thailand.


----------



## Ćerulean

Nightriser said:


> ^I will be a nerd and point out that that calendar is from the American Physical Society. I have another one on my door, both with awesome physics pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Books sprawled across my floor. You can see that there's a neat little path for me to access my bed through the carpet of books. My clarinet is in the bottom right corner and laptop in the center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^The main feature. In addition to the books, there's a world globe, atomic clock, ashtray with the Mayan calendar pattern, painting I did in 11th grade for French, calligraphy sets, a toy cat I was given in third grade, and some hat my aunt brought back from Thailand.


Man, you're really good at making me want to whip out the broom and dust pan.


----------



## imru2

I'd post pictures, but then everyone would be alarmed with the amount of pandas everywhere. Oh, and the purple. ^_^;;

That and the fact that one of my roommates is so disgusting that I've holed myself and all my belongings up into my bedroom/bathroom of around 10x11 room. =_= Oh, and thewindlistens, I bet the pictures from my roommate's room would beat your mess in a heartbeat. o_o;;


----------



## knght990

Whats wrong with pandas?


----------



## imru2

knght990 said:


> Whats wrong with pandas?


Nothing at all. XD


----------



## Nightriser

Res said:


> Man, you're really good at making me want to whip out the broom and dust pan.


But, Mom! :tongue: It's not even that messy!


----------



## BehindSmile

I will when I clean it...haha


----------



## Ćerulean

BehindSmile said:


> I will when I clean it...haha


Not if I first! Slowpoke.


----------



## de l'eau salée

Whenever I clean my room or attempt to clean my room, I lose stuff. It's so frustrating! Sometimes I feel like there's a ghost in my room messing with me and making me feel crazy, but it's probably just my mind making up excuses for its stupidity and forgetfulness.


----------



## pianopraze

knght990 said:


> Whats wrong with pandas?









imru2 said:


> Nothing at all. XD


----------



## BehindSmile




----------



## knght990

piano, i forgot about sexual harassment panda, ok most panda, especially the stuffed varity, are fine

smile, great room, im jealous, the view from my window looks like a spike lee film


----------



## Amir

BehindSmile said:


>


Is that Personality Cafe up on your computer screen? It's a plug for PC... on PC? Wait that doesn't do anything.


----------



## Amir

This is the view of downtown San Francisco from my bedroom window at dusk. 
View attachment 289


Lovin' It.!
View attachment 290


So, this is where all the magic happens... oh yea, that is a 10 inch memory foam mattress on my beloved platform bed. I loves me ma bed. Is that setup ENFP enough for you?
View attachment 291


And a little light bedside readying to fill my dreams with interesting concepts... somehow, I keep starting books, but never finish them. 
View attachment 292


----------



## de l'eau salée

I'm in the mood to torture all of the Js. Muahah! . 

Here is my beautiful floor.








Sometimes I hear the crack of pencils and pens as I blindly walk across the floor after turning off the light at night.

And my "clothes shelves" that serve practically no purpose (3 workshirts from a job I no longer have)









And my ceiling. I painted the sun in glossy paint so it would take on a better impression of the sun :crazy:


----------



## BehindSmile

Amir said:


> Is that Personality Cafe up on your computer screen? It's a plug for PC... on PC? Wait that doesn't do anything.


hahaha It is. I didn't realize I had it up when I took the pictures.


----------



## Pairadice

What's with INFP's and not using bed sheets. That's disgusting. :crazy:


----------



## SuicidalMarshmallow

pianopraze said:


>


o.o Is that Ironforge? XD 
~~~~~~~~
I'm embarrassed to post up my room....it's....it's..... *takes a deep breath*

PINK.
​


----------



## Bohemian

No point of me doing it.
It's covered in a land I call 'Dirty Laundry Land'


----------



## pianopraze

SuicidalMarshmallow said:


> o.o Is that Ironforge? XD


outside it, yes


----------



## SuicidalMarshmallow

pianopraze said:


> outside it, yes


Well-- I just meant the general area..which I can't remember the name for.....*thinks* Something with a D? o.o Hmm...wow...I can't even remember...probably because I got frustrated with my lvl 9 dwarf priest and decided "Screw it! I'm going Horde Side!" lol I actually played Horde first to begin with....*sighs* I miss playing ):


----------



## Femme

Silhouetree said:


> I'm in the mood to torture all of the Js. Muahah! .
> ar the crack of pencils and pens as I blindly walk across the floor after turning off the light at night.


I love how you have a sun painted on your ceiling!!


----------



## pianopraze

SuicidalMarshmallow said:


> Well-- I just meant the general area..which I can't remember the name for.....*thinks* Something with a D? o.o Hmm...wow...I can't even remember...probably because I got frustrated with my lvl 9 dwarf priest and decided "Screw it! I'm going Horde Side!" lol I actually played Horde first to begin with....*sighs* I miss playing ):


I had a hunter in mid 60s and shadow priest even higher...also a smattering between 20-40. but I got bored with wow...


----------



## Orbrial

Res said:


> Hahaha. My brother is a P and sometimes the messiness of his room irks me so much that I just have to clean it and put everything in its proper place. I just wanna dive through my screen and clean your room. :crying:


Would you like directions to my house??!! :tongue:


----------



## Ćerulean

Orbrial said:


> Would you like directions to my house??!! :tongue:


Let me evaluate the "damage". Pics!


----------



## Agile

Orbrial said:


> I love the way you have your clothes stored on the shelves!!! If I had the space for that.. I think that's exactly what I'd do. You can see everything there, and it still looks "tidy". I also love you basically (from my point of view), apologizing for the fact that your room is actually clean.. cuz you're a P... and it should be clean!! Too cute!! :laughing: It's like you're saying.. "Look... I'm sorry it's clean.. my bad.. I promise I'll throw some clothes on the floor first chance I get... promise!!!".


Thanks! I love the shelves too! It really helps establish a walking path in my room in addition to having 7 hampers. 

I would say that I could be clean when I want to be, however I just have a high tolerance for mess and clutter. So the only factor that makes me organize and clean are when people come over. I ask for at least a three hour grace period before anyone can come over.

I could show the "now" pictures, but I'm afraid you'll call the CDCP on me.


----------



## Orbrial

Res said:


> Let me evaluate the "damage". Pics!


Well.. let's say this.. I live in a house with two other P-type roommates.. Have you broken out in hives yet???
My room which is where I pretty much stay when at home isn't too bad at all... (insert P-type apology because my room isn't too messy to other Ps here), but.. the rest of the house... is BAD!! Like "Horders" TV series bad!! <--- and I'm not the guilty P here... My bedroom is the only room I'm responsible for.
I can't post a picture because I don't have a digital camera.. or rather I used to.. but my son took it to college and then managed to break it.. so no camera. But.. I can describe my room if that will help you assess the damage.. 
My room is located in the attic. It's a finished attic that's 10 feet wide and 28 feet long.
- I have a dining area that has a round table that has assorted laundry clothes on it that I need to wash.
- A living room area that has a comfy couch that has assorted dirty clothes on it that need to be washed, and a few of the clothes have fallen on the floor. 
-I have a computer area that has a couple of little bags of trash on the floor, and my computer desk has current knitting projects on it, cups, a few vitamin bottles, more cups, plants, a Blue-ray player, a nectarine, earrings, reminder notes, a cinnamon vanilla tea box (with tea in it), a nice metal sun face on a pedestal, a pretty scented candle, a little fairy figurine sitting on a lily pad, a few DVD movies, a lamp, contact lens cases, and a couple of spindles of blank CD & DVD discs. On the floor next to my computer desk I have a sound system that has a few dishes on it.
-a king size waterbed is right next to the computer area and obviously isn't made.. (pfft... I am a P after all), a takeout delivery box that has pizza in it.. (just had lunch), and a few assorted things at the end of my bed on the floor. 

Basically, I could get my room spotlessly clean in less an hour. From my perspective.. my room is pretty clean. I have in the past had my room so messy I couldn't see any part of my floor at all.. or any clear spot on my desk. I'm making a concerted effort to not let my room get so messy anymore. I make myself clean it up once a week. I'm having mixed results so far.. 

So.. about those directions....


----------



## dagnytaggart

jochris said:


> I've noticed that people seem to notice the room in the backgrounds of pictures, so why not post photos of the rooms themselves? :wink:
> 
> These are photos of my bedroom on campus for the 2008-09 academic year. Bear in mind that I took these as I was starting to pack (very frantically), so they show piles of mess. :laughing:
> 
> *My desk:*
> (I was trying to clear the floor to make space for large suitcases, so loads of stuff was piled on top of the desk. Also, there was a large hybrid printer on the right end of my desk.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The entry area, showing my laundry basket:*
> (The door to the left is the bedroom door, and the one to the right is the en-suite. The suitcase is open because, as I have mentioned, I was starting to pack. To Brits: Yes, I did pay for a TV licence. £139.50! Boo.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The main bit of the room, with my desk and bed:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to getting another student bedroom later this summer. :laughing:
> 
> Your turn!


O_O

I could've sworn I've been in there before. I recognize the poster, the LV bag and the layout. 

never mind....


----------



## hazzle92

My "J" room roud::

The bed:









The floor:









Bookcase:









This is my room in my house at uni. My room is very small so I have extra incentive to keep it tidy. Most of my dvds are downstairs and I unfortunately cannot fit my piano in there :sad:. As you can see I have the English Lit anthologies on the shelf (those massive blue and orange books) for uni. Yes that is a giant caterpillar on my chest of drawers.


----------



## Orbrial

hazzle92 said:


> My "J" room roud::
> 
> The bed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The floor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bookcase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my room in my house at uni. My room is very small so I have extra incentive to keep it tidy. Most of my dvds are downstairs and I unfortunately cannot fit my piano in there :sad:. As you can see I have the English Lit anthologies on the shelf (those massive blue and orange books) for uni. Yes that in a giant caterpillar on my chest of drawers.


Very nice J-type room! :happy:


----------



## Aßbiscuits

I seriously didn't consider the Js have tidy rooms and Ps have messy rooms stereotype until now. Seriously.

Is there one P who's tidy and one J who's messy?


----------



## hazzle92

assbiscuits said:


> I seriously didn't consider the Js have tidy rooms and Ps have messy rooms stereotype until now. Seriously.
> 
> Is there one P who's tidy and one J who's messy?


It does seem to be the trend. The only thing I could say is that my sister is an ENFJ and her room is quite cluttered, it isn't dirty and the floor is clear mostly, it's just that she likes to have her stuff out and ready to hand, like hair products all on the desk etc. I'll ask her if I can take a photo of her room.


----------



## L'Empereur

hazzle92 said:


> My "J" room roud::
> 
> The bed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The floor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bookcase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my room in my house at uni. My room is very small so I have extra incentive to keep it tidy. Most of my dvds are downstairs and I unfortunately cannot fit my piano in there :sad:. *As you can see I have the English Lit anthologies on the shelf (those massive blue and orange books) for uni. *Yes that is a giant caterpillar on my chest of drawers.


What are the names of these?


----------



## PseudoSenator

assbiscuits said:


> I seriously didn't consider the Js have tidy rooms and Ps have messy rooms stereotype until now. Seriously.
> 
> Is there one P who's tidy and one J who's messy?


 Maybe the Js cleaned up before they took a photo? I'm not extremely high on J but it's there and my room looks as though a tornado took up part-time residence.

By the way, I get tingly checking out everyone's bookshelves.


----------



## Immemorial

My room is a fucking mess. It's just disguised by the wardrobe doors that obscure most of the carnage from view.
Pretty sure that I posted it in this thread a while back.


----------



## Vaka

assbiscuits said:


> I seriously didn't consider the Js have tidy rooms and Ps have messy rooms stereotype until now. Seriously.
> 
> Is there one P who's tidy and one J who's messy?


I can be tidy.
Although, what I consider tidy, my J parents consider messy 
I don't like to push stereotypes, though. I think my INFJ mom is concerned with having me respect their money. My ISTJ dad just seems to go along with whatever my mom says, in truth...


----------



## dagnytaggart

What a fucking mess. and the shirt on the chair's not mine...someone left it there. :wink:


----------



## niss

^^^I always thought God's digs would be...well, _nicer_. :wink:


----------



## Orbrial

niss63 said:


> ^^^I always thought God's digs would be...well, _nicer_. :wink:


hehhee... and for the love of god... where are all your singing angles and worshiping sheep??!:shocked:


----------



## viva

God said:


> What a fucking mess. and the shirt on the chair's not mine...someone left it there. :wink:


And the mess is... where, exactly?


----------



## geGamedev

assbiscuits said:


> I seriously didn't consider the Js have tidy rooms and Ps have messy rooms stereotype until now. Seriously.
> 
> Is there one P who's tidy and one J who's messy?


Do random stacks of stuff count as messy? My messes are quarantined. roud:


----------



## dagnytaggart

vivacissimamente said:


> And the mess is... where, exactly?


Look at how rumpled the bed is (though to be fair, we just got up out of it an hour before the pic was taken), the disheveled boxes, the crooked curtains,, etc etc.

Good thing I don't really give a fuck about interior design or any other "neatness" stuff.


----------



## dagnytaggart

niss63 said:


> ^^^I always thought God's digs would be...well, _nicer_. :wink:


The river of milk and honey is down the hall to the right. It's soy milk though. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## OrangeAppled

SyndiCat said:


> I can definitely imagine something going on in there.


ha......and what would that something be?


----------



## catchingcomets




----------



## Kriash

I actually have no pictures of my current room even though I've lived here over a year. I guess I'll post some of my old bedrooms. Also, most of these pictures my room looks pretty clean. It's a lie. It's never that clean.

Two rooms ago. (last room has no photo evidence)








Room before that
























Room I shared with my cousin and 6 other people. My cousin in the picture is also INFP.









Also, taken with my phone so terrible quality.


----------



## Chinchilla

kallisti said:


> I'm filthy. My poor ENFP roommate...


 Is that laptop plugged into your monitor?


----------



## TaylorP

Welcome to my world,









Where I spend most my life. lol









I am getting ready to building a LEGO train display for a show in 2 weeks.


----------



## kallisti

Chinchilla said:


> Is that laptop plugged into your monitor?


Yeah. I broke the top a few months ago so this is how I use it. Need to get it fixed....


----------



## TaylorP

My room when its LEGO Building Crunch time

View attachment 15416

View attachment 15417


----------



## Fizz

TaylorP said:


> Welcome to my world,
> 
> View attachment 14880
> 
> 
> Where I spend most my life. lol
> 
> View attachment 14879
> 
> 
> I am getting ready to building a LEGO train display for a show in 2 weeks.


Cool, a cat paperweight! It's so realistic!


----------



## TaylorP

Fizz said:


> Cool, a cat paperweight! It's so realistic!


It also randomly, when playing FPS, will stand up like a real cat and stretch. Things you buy at a drug store. lol


----------



## Fizz

TaylorP said:


> It also randomly, when playing FPS, will stand up like a real cat and stretch. Things you buy at a drug store. lol


I bet when you scratch that spot on it's back/tail that it sticks its butt up in the air too. The things you can do with paperweights these days...


----------



## Catenaccio

TheDOtster said:


> This would be my living room:


Very nice, I would go for a place like this.


----------



## Catenaccio

There were a number of others I liked too, but I won't quote them all so I just thanked you:

OrangeAppled, Susu, and CrazyPenguin.

I had no idea of peoples types when I thanked, but turns out I ended up thanking 2 ENTJs and 2 INFP's. Funny.

Also why are the INFP's rooms in such good condition while INTP's rooms are...anything but? :-S


----------



## tuna

I sleep in the living room, so there's not much to show, lmfao. 










yes, that is an enormous and incredibly adorable stuffed dog on my pillow. <3










my wardrobe and my sheet music box, which is on top of my bookshelf.










TV, storage cabinets, and an awesome bookshelf. my PS2 is hidden in the darkness, but you can make out the controller if you squint. the next shelf up has some school books and a copy of Terry Pratchett's Going Postal (the bright red book). the top shelf has some shirts, a potted plant, and my beloved Cyndaquil plushie. <3 also, there are some hula hoops hiding behind the bookshelf. c:

aaaand that's pretty much it! \o/


----------



## Scruffy

I wouldn't really consider where I'm living right now as "my room", I'm currently living in the basement of a relative. Used as a storage room mostly, but with its own bathroom, and small corner; it's not so bad. 

None of furniture or even sheets are mine, just the crap on them:

Fainting couch/bed/overview.









My arting table:









And the other corner, Keyboard, Violin, and my homemade lamp (shoebox, CDs, blue christmas lights)


----------



## Lady Lullaby

MyLittleBlackHeart said:


> I took these to share on FBook with a few friends out of state because they had not seen my house in years.....
> 
> Master bedroom (mine) and bath. The furniture (all except the bedframe) was my grandparents purchased just after WW2. *the little fat dog photo was added as a kind of a joke for a friend of mine in Germany that calls him Bratwurst because he is so tubby


I LOVE your pictures - -I would be verry happy there! I & J thing I guess :happy:


----------



## TaylorP

One thing about being in the Architecture field, Most Interior designers have no clue what their doing.


----------



## mOchO

Ok! I'm moving out next month, so this is still on time:


----------



## Kriash

I know I've already posted here, but I've found a couple pictures of my current room, although they look a bit different than my room looks now. It's also important to note that a lot of the stuff in my room was organized by my family while I was in the hospital, so there are things I wouldn't normally have laying around. Also, my room is again, never this clean.


----------



## Djanga

On my *new* photostream:
My desk: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5763870434/in/photostream/

Yes, that is PerC open on the computer screen; I took these photos a few minutes ago  

My gallery wall and bed: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5763868046/in/photostream/

Luckily for my fellow Js, I gave the room its weekly OCD treatment just yesterday.


----------



## TheWaffle

Djanga said:


> On my photostream:
> My desk: P1140923 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> Yes, that is PerC open on the computer screen; I took these photos a few minutes ago
> 
> My gallery wall and bed: P1140921 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> Luckily for my fellow Js, I gave the room its weekly OCD treatment just yesterday.


 It's.....so....organized..... *thanks post*


----------



## Djanga

TheWaffle said:


> It's.....so....organized..... *thanks post*


Heh. That's what everyone says until they open a drawer or look in the closet :crazy: Out of site, out of mind...


----------



## Hiccups24-7

I moved my room around, it looks dull and blah right now...but structurally it's all in place... just need to clean up and add the final touches!


----------



## Steve MD

Hiccups24-7 said:


>


Hey ! that cup! I have one of those. :tongue:


----------



## Hiccups24-7

The Escapist said:


> Hey ! that cup! I have one of those. :tongue:


does yours have a typo on it? xP








lols


----------



## BeauGarcon

You guys all have normal/cool/american/tidy rooms.


----------



## Kriash

BeauGarcon said:


> You guys all have normal/cool/american/tidy rooms.


Is there a huge difference between american vs non american rooms?


----------



## Epimer

Kriash said:


> Is there a huge difference between american vs non american rooms?


Location. Location. Location.


----------



## BeauGarcon

Not really. But there is the 'American family house' stereotype.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Took a few pictures of my room from where I'm sitting

























My xNxP really shows through in these pictures.

As a gamer, I'm embarrassed to own Madden games since I don't even like them. I just somehow end up with them by people randomly giving them to me :|


----------



## slime

shitty quality pics, i wish i had the money to make my room look the way i'd like.









laptop/ipod etccc








amazing travel bag








bed








incomplete john lennon poster i made for a class, still got a 100 on it. lol








a poster of the beatles

i have a tv/entertainment stand and huge cabinet thing for my clothes too..


----------



## Donkey D Kong

@acid

When did you get that Beatles poster? I love it


----------



## slime

Axe said:


> @acid
> 
> When did you get that Beatles poster? I love it


it was originally my brother's and my mom found it in the attic


----------



## Aßbiscuits

kallisti said:


>


What a way to treat an alienware laptop.

This is my room in September for college (for only 100 euro per fucking month, no kidding):








(lulz, the press beside the bed looks like it's smiling).

I'm so excited!


----------



## Catenaccio

Aßbiscuits said:


> What a way to treat an alienware laptop.
> 
> This is my room in September for college (for only 100 euro per fucking month, no kidding):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (lulz, the press beside the bed looks like it's smiling).
> 
> I'm so excited!


Looks like a fairytale room, I love it. I hope you'll take good care of it.


----------



## Ćerulean

Right click it and select open in new tab.


----------



## absent air

I tripped while trying to take this picture of my desk









Last friday my J-mom came for a visit and cleaned everything up! I was so shocked, couldn't handle it!


----------



## viva

Axe said:


>


I spy pink Mountain Dew. A creation that descended from the heavens. _So fucking delicious._


----------



## absent air

vivacissimamente said:


> I spy pink Mountain Dew. A creation that descended from the heavens. _So fucking delicious._


Too bad they dont sell that stuff here, seems pretty _fucking _delicious


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence




----------



## Kriash

I made a video. Although it isn't all that grand, and youtube messed up my audio  Here it is. 

Sorry about the shakiness of it, and the weird angles.


----------



## StandingTiger

Post a photo of my room? No way. I don't show that to people. Let's just say that my landlord had the fire dept. fine me, because my room was a fire hazard.


----------



## Kriash

hmwith said:


> Post a photo of my room? No way. I don't show that to people. Let's just say that my landlord had the fire dept. fine me, because my room was a fire hazard.



Aww... It can't be that bad. Mine looks like it belongs to a 15 year old girl, and I'm a 19 year old male, and I shared 
Also, mine is usually pretty trashed, but I've been starting to try and be more organized.


----------



## StandingTiger

Kriash said:


> Aww... It can't be that bad. Mine looks like it belongs to a 15 year old girl, and I'm a 19 year old male


Mine looks like it belongs to a 50 year old hippie hoarder who likes bright colors, thrift stores, and Doritos.


----------



## Kriash

hmwith said:


> Mine looks like it belongs to a 50 year old hippie hoarder who likes bright colors, thrift stores, and Doritos.


Is there anything wrong with a room looking like it belongs to a 50 year old hippie hoarder who likes bright colors, thrift stores, and Doritos? Everyone is different


----------



## StandingTiger

Kriash said:


> Is there anything wrong with a room looking like it belongs to a 50 year old hippie hoarder who likes bright colors, thrift stores, and Doritos? Everyone is different


I never said that there was. I just said that I'm private about my personal space. I don't let people in.


----------



## Fizz

hmwith said:


> Mine looks like it belongs to a 50 year old hippie hoarder who likes bright colors, thrift stores, and Doritos.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Mulberries

My ENFP boyfriend and I just moved in a week ago, so this is not too shameful yet. Give us some time to completely cover the carpet. And yes, those asian bags are completely filled with books. We have more books than we know what to do with. 

*Bedroom*




*Living room*


----------



## Hiccups24-7

I just had a mouse stroll into my room like it was leonardo dicaprio or something... 
..to then hide under my bed like the little piece of filthy fluff that it is once it saw me.








I followed it to the hole it came in from (behind the fridge) so gunna get my dad to sort that out soon!
ggrrr.


----------



## Kriash

Hiccups24-7 said:


> I just had a mouse stroll into my room like it was leonardo dicaprio or something...
> ..to then hide under my bed like the little piece of filthy fluff that it is once it saw me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I followed it to the hole it came in from (behind the fridge) so gunna get my dad to sort that out soon!
> ggrrr.



It might be a pest, but it's so cute ^-^


----------



## Hiccups24-7

Kriash said:


> It might be a pest, but it's so cute ^-^


Yeah I know I know... I used to have mice as pets and they're cute. Looks like a wee baby but...
it's in my bedroom so it must DDIIEEEEE!!! I mean I must have the hole in the wall plugged up! 0_0


----------



## mOchO

Hiccups24-7 said:


> Yeah I know I know... I used to have mice as pets and they're cute. Looks like a wee baby but...
> it's in my bedroom so it must DDIIEEEEE!!! I mean I must have the hole in the wall plugged up! 0_0


They might be cute, but they're not a good pet at all! My sister once bought two mices and soon after she had more than twenty! They were so many that they ate each other (that was interesting to whatch, even-though my sister was horryfied), even when we tried to divide the cage in three parts!

Just buy a trap and put something sweet in it! No poison, super-efficient, and if lucky you get to put it out without killing it.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

mOchO said:


> They might be cute, but they're not a good pet at all! My sister once bought two mices and soon after she had more than twenty! They were so many that they ate each other (that was interesting to whatch, even-though my sister was horryfied), even when we tried to divide the cage in three parts!
> 
> Just buy a trap and put something sweet in it! No poison, super-efficient, and if lucky you get to put it out without killing it.


Luckily I had only female mice so no chance of breeding  I had three that seemingly all had "issues".. one was white and sat in the feeding box all day virtually ate itself to death. I have a pic somewhere (found it).. fattest mouse EVER! a small white and brown one that had far too much energy and would run in the wheel all day AND ALL NIGHT! I'd put vegetable oil on the wheel because it squeaked but the white mouse would just lick it off :/
The other brown mouse was socially awkward and would rarely show face when anyone else was in the room. I still loved them! I had the energetic one at school one day and it almost ran off.. should of taken the white one and just loaded my pocket full of food! 

I have tried traps and they do work but more come in and I need to fix the holes as traps are just a band-aid solution, plus cleaning the traps up is horrifying to say the least :/


----------



## justcritic

Hiccups24-7 said:


> I just had a mouse stroll into my room like it was leonardo dicaprio or something...
> ..to then hide under my bed like the little piece of filthy fluff that it is once it saw me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I followed it to the hole it came in from (behind the fridge) so gunna get my dad to sort that out soon!
> ggrrr.


buy one of those glue traps where you place a bait (ex: cheese) in the middle and their little feet get stuck when they try to eat it. i laugh every time those little suckers fall for it and squeak in despair >


----------



## mOchO

David Lee said:


> buy one of those glue traps where you place a bait (ex: cheese) in the middle and their little feet get stuck when they try to eat it. i laugh every time those little suckers fall for it and squeak in despair >


Those are even worse to clean up and the mouse gets a really slow starving death... I personaly like to hear the "SPLAM" *evil laugh*.

@Hiccups24-7 could also buy a cat. I can guarantee it will work, as long as you play with it a lot to sharpen its senses and curiosity.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

mOchO said:


> .. could also buy a cat. I can guarantee it will work, as long as you play with it a lot to sharpen its senses and curiosity.


 @mOchO I can't afford a cat right now, though there used to be cats in this house from previous house mates and they'd just patrol and watch never caught anything. Should of ran their food bowls dry *evil*.


----------



## Ziwosa

Moved here only a month ago so I still have some work to do.


----------



## Vaan

The Video was cut short because of my phone (i decided to take a quick video ^^), dont mind my really crappy commentary/accent


----------



## ozu

Whenever possible I like to keep my place very tidy:


----------



## chickydoda

Well I obviously need your help!


----------



## ozu

@chickydoda 

I love to give many and any decorating advices, ' 

What I am not so great at is giving advice about how to form cleaning habits, etc. For me it's literally that I have compulsive tendencies about ordeliness. Weird for an ENFP, but that's how I am. Must be some kind brain anomaly that causes neatness. I am not, like. That crazy roommate that is always windexing everything anyone else touches, I promise lol, I don't even mind clutter, but whenever I have the time and privacy to keep a space clean, it will most likely stay creepily pristine 85% of the time. And ok, maybe when crashing at a friend's house I might do their dishes if I get super bored.


----------



## Varyafiriel

Here I live. I love this old house...

View attachment 174154
View attachment 174162
View attachment 174170
View attachment 174186
View attachment 174194


----------



## Catwalk

-----


* *


----------



## Macrosapien

Catwalk said:


> -----
> 
> 
> * *


can i come over.


----------



## Catwalk

Macrosapien said:


> can i come over.


 Bring snack(s).


----------

